# finger, thumb



## Stiannu

But what about the names of the single fingers?

In Italian, starting from the thumbs:
1. _pollice_ (for hands); _alluce_ (for feet)
2. _indice_
3. _medio_
4. _anulare_ (literally "the ring finger")
5. _mignolo_


----------



## jazyk

The ones I'm used to hearing in Portuguese, starting from the thumbs:
1. _polegar_ (for hands); _dedão do pé_ (for feet)
2. _indicador_
3. _médio_
4. _anular_ (literally "the ring finger")
5. _dedo mínimo (_informally: _mindinho)_


----------



## Benvindo

jazyk said:


> Quem não gosta de dedo do pé ou artelho, pode ficar com pododáctilo.


 
- - - -
Que palavrão. Lembra pterodáctilo. 
No mesmo espírito, quem não quiser falar futebol pode dizer ludopédio.
BV


----------



## sokol

In German, starting with the thumb, only used for fingers:
1. Daumen
2. Zeigefinger
3. Mittelfinger
4. Ringfinger
5. kleiner Finger

For toes, in German there are only names for the biggest and the smallest one, and these would translate literally as 'big toe' and 'small toe', so not very inventive, I guess:
1. grosse Zehe (standard language; but in Austrian dialect this is maskulinum and not femininum: grosser Zeh/Zechn)
5. kleine Zehe (Austrian dialect: kleiner Zeh/Zechn)
(No names needed for 2-4!)


----------



## Juri

Italian: Pollice, indice, medio, anulare, mignolo.(Means the same as in German above.)
Interesting: in Venetian dialect we say "dedo" as in Portuguese.


----------



## YaniraTfe

En español empezando desde el pulgar:
In Spanish, starting from the thumb:

1. _pulgar_
2. _índice_
3. _corazón (dedo cordial)_
4. _anular_ 
5. _meñique_

_Saludos _


----------



## martikea

To complete spanish,

Corazón can be also dedo medio.

Feet: dedos de los pies,
we have names for the big one Dedo gordo and little, dedo meñique.


----------



## jazyk

> Que palavrão. Lembra pterodáctilo.
> No mesmo espírito, quem não quiser falar futebol pode dizer ludopédio.


Pododáctilo pelo menos está dicionarizado.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

In *Dutch*:
duim
wijsvinger
middelvinger
ringvinger
pink

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Mahaodeh

in Arabic:

Khunsur = little finger
Bunsur = the next one
Wusta = middle finger (literally - the middle one)
Sabbaba = pointing finger (literally - poinint finger)
Ibham = thumb

Usba' = any finger (hands or feet, human or animal)
Banana = human hand finger
Banana (also) = the tip of human hand fingers

p.s. yes, it is the same word for the fruit .


----------



## spakh

Turkish

starts with thumb;

1. baş parmak
2. işaret parmağı
3. orta parmak
4. yüzük parmağı
5. serçe parmağı (lit. means 'sparrow finger')


----------



## MarX

Indonesian:

1. *jempol*
2. *telunjuk*
3. *jari tengah *_(lit. middle finger)_
4. *jari manis *_(lit. sweet finger)_
5. *kelingking*


----------



## Hakro

*Finnish:*

1. peukalo
2. etusormi _(lit. "front finger")_
3. keskisormi  _(lit. "middle finger")_
4. nimetön  _(lit. "no name")_
5. pikkusormi  _(lit. "little finger")_


----------



## Flaminius

Hebrew:

1. אגודל aɡudal
2. אצבע etsba`
3. אמה ama
4. קמיצה kmitsa
5. זרת zeret

The word for the index finger (etsba`) is also a generic noun for a finger.


----------



## Stéphane89

In French:

1. Le pouce (for the feet we say _Le gros orteil_)
2. L'index
3. Le majeur
4. L'annulaire
5. L'auriculaire (or _Le petit doigt_) (and _Le petit orteil_ for the feet).


----------



## Maja

In Serbian (for hands):

1. palac (the thumb)
2. kažiprst (the index finger)
3. srednji prst (the middle finger)
4. domali prst (the ring finger)
5. mali prst (the little finger).


----------



## Trisia

In *Romanian*:
starting from the thumb:

1. degetul mare ("the big finger")
2. arătător ("the pointing/index finger")
3. degetul mijlociu ("the middle finger")
4. inelar ("the ring finger")
5. degetul mic ("the little finger")


----------



## Encolpius

In Hungarian we use the similar nomenclature as Germans: 
finger = ujj

1. hüvelykujj 
2. mutatóujj
3. középujj
4. gyűrűsujj
5. kisujj


----------



## Maroseika

*Russian:*
Большой (big) 
Указательный (pointing) 
Средний (middle) 
Безымянный (nameless) 
Мизинец (the youngest son)

Strange enough, Russian and Finnish are the only two languages having "no name" for the ring finger. A loan?


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
Both fingers & toes are called «δάκτυλο» (δάκτυλα), 'ðaktilo, _n., sing._ ('ðaktila, _n., pl._); «δάκτυλος» (δάκτυλοι), 'ðaktilos, _m., sing._ ('ðaktili, _m., pl._) in formal speech.
Starting form the thumb:
-_Αντίχειρας_ (an'diçiras, _m._); _αντίχειρ_ (an'diçir, _m._, in formal speech): Opposite to the hand
-_Δείκτης_ ('ðiktis, _m._): Pointer
-_Μέσος_ ('mesos, _m._): Middle
-_Παράμεσος_ (pa'ramesos, _m._): Next to the middle
-_Μικρός_ (mik'ros, _m._): Little, or _«Ωτίτης»_ (o'titis, _m._): Of the ear. 

For toes (strarting from the big toe):
-_Mεγάλο δάκτυλο_ (me'ɣalo 'ðaktilo, _n._), lit. "big finger"; in formal speech: _«Μέγας»_ ('meɣas, _m._): Big
-_Δεύτερο_ ('ðeftero, _n._), lit "second"; in formal speech: _«Δεύτερος»_ ('ðefteros, _m._): Second
-_Τρίτο_ ('trito, _n._), lit "third"; in formal speech: _«Τρίτος»_ ('tritos, _m._): Third 
-_Τέταρτο_ ('tetarto, _n._), lit. "fourth"; in formal speech: _«Τέταρτος»_ ('tetartos, _m._): Fourth
-_Μικρό_ (mi'kro, _n._), lit. "little"; in formal speech: _«Μικρός»_ (mi'kros, _m._): Little

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## Encolpius

*Latin*, very similar to Italian: 

1. pollex
2. index
3. medius
4. anularius
5. digitus minimus


----------



## Agró

*Català*:

1. polze, dit gros
2. índex
3. dit del mig, dit del cor
4. anular
5. menovell, dit petit


----------



## Rallino

Encolpius said:


> In Hungarian we use the similar nomenclature as Germans:
> finger = ujj
> 
> 1. hüvelykujj
> 2. mutatóujj
> 3. középujj
> 4. gyűrűsujj
> 5. kisujj



Could you tell me the difference between  *középujj* and *középső*? =) I think I've seen the latter, just curious if it's a synonym. Köszönöm


----------



## vianie

Added Slovak and Czech (if it has a different word):


> In Serbian (for hands):
> 1. palac (the thumb) palec
> 2. kažiprst (the index finger) ukazovák
> 3. srednji prst (the middle finger) prostredník prostředník
> 4. domali prst (the ring finger) prstenník prsteník
> 5. mali prst (the little finger). malíček


----------



## Encolpius

Rallino said:


> Could you tell me the difference between  *középujj* and *középső*? =) I think I've seen the latter, just curious if it's a synonym. Köszönöm



I think középujj might be old-fashioned, the truth is I cannot remember when I used those words. Do use középső ujj, although I prefer középujj myself.


----------



## Rallino

I see! Thank you very much


----------



## Messquito

In Chinese, starting from the thumbs:
1. (大)拇指 (lit. (big) mother finger)
2. 食指 (lit. eating finger)
3. 中指 (lit. middle finger)
4. 無名指 (lit. no-name finger)
5. 小指 (lit. small finger)


----------



## ilocas2

Czech, starting from thumb:

*palec
ukazovák/ukazováček* - from ukazovat (to show, to point, to indicate)
*prostředník/prostředníček* - from prostřední (middle (adjective))
*prsteník/prsteníček* - from prsten (ring (jewel))
*malík/malíček* - from malý (small)

the forms after / are diminutives of the previous words but they lost their diminutive feeling and nowadays they are used more than non-diminutives, especially malík is used rarely

diminutive of palec - paleček has still diminutive feeling


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
1. oyayubi : parent finger
2. hitosashiyubi : indicating finger (finger for pointing to a person)
3. nakayubi : middle finger
4. kusuriyubi : medicine finger
5. koyubi : small finger

@Messquito
食指 reminds me of an expression 食指が動く(lit. eating finger moves) meaning to become eager to eat something, is there the similar one in Chinese too?


----------



## Messquito

^We have this idiom 食指大動 originally meaning your finger throbbing when something delicious is predicted; now it means the same as 食指が動く.


----------



## 810senior

^Thank you for reply!


----------



## nimak

In *Macedonian*, starting from the thumb, used for fingers:

*палец* (pálec)
*показалец *(pokázalec) _lit_. "pointer"; *кажипрст* (kážiprst) _dial._ _lit_. "pointing-finger";
*среден прст* (sréden prst) _lit_. "middle finger";
*домал прст* (dómal prst) _lit_. "next-to-little finger". Some people call it *досреден* (dósreden) _lit_. "next-to-middle";
*мал прст* (mál prst) _lit_. "little finger", "small finger".
Most of these names, especially (1.) and (5.), are also used for the toes, with the exception of (2.) which is usually called *допалец *(dópalec) _lit_. "next-to-thumb".

*прст* (pŕst) ['pr̩st] _m. _"finger", "toe"


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto (starting with the thumb):

*dikfingro* (polekso) (thick/fat finger)
*montrofingro* (from _montri_ to point, to show, to indicate)
*mezfingro* (middle finger)
*ringofingro* (ring finger)
*etfingro* (small finger)


----------

